# Foil frameset



## dalessit (Dec 4, 2009)

Are the only framesets you can buy Team and 10's for the Foil? They seem to cost the same as a built up Foil 20.

What I really want is a foil 20 built up with Red, not Ultegra. Most other companies seem to offer both SRAM and Shimano builds on most of their frames. Not sure why Scott doesn't do this.

At this point my only option is to buy a 20, sell off the ultegra and pick up a red gruppo, but I would rather just buy one built that way to save the hassle.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Foil Premium, Team and 10 are the same frame with different components, Foil 15, 20, 30 and 40 are the same frame with different components.

If you really want the lower level frame with Red, ask your local shop if they'll work a deal for you.


----------



## statham (Apr 25, 2010)

any one know a store in the US that might have a foil premium frame 52 small in stock


----------



## live2veg (Aug 24, 2009)

Is Foil Premium the same as Team and 10 only with different components? I like the matte black of the Premium but not ready to jump into Di2 just yet (maybe in the future). Can Premium support DA mechanical?


----------

